# Chamber Music with Double Bass



## GodNickSatan

I was initially going to make a thread on Prokofiev's Quinet, which is one of my favourite pieces from him, but then I thought it would be more fun to discuss the role of double bass in chamber music, because honestly there's not a lot works I'm familiar with that utilise it. What are some of your favourites?


----------



## Cosmos

Now that you mention it, I also don't know many works that use the double bass. The only one coming to mind at the moment is Schubert's "Trout" Quintet. I love the extra umph that the music gets from such a low tone


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith's Sonata for Double Bass and Piano (1949) is probably mine - to be honest I can't think of any others I might have heard. :lol:


----------



## starthrower

NEOS has a 3 disc set of Gubaidulina's chamber music w/ double bass. It's expensive, but I'd like to pick up a copy eventually.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...na&work=&performer=&medium=CD&label=neos&cat=


----------



## Mandryka

There's a tremendous thing by Dvorak, a quintet, if it's the sort of music that interests you let me know and I'll dig out the details. And Xenakis write a fun solo piece too, called Theraps.


----------



## EdwardBast

Dvorak's Serenade for Winds, Op. 44, has a double bass part.


----------



## Guest

Quite enjoyable


----------



## Pugg

If you do have the time :

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=bottesini

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka

The Dvorak I meant was the op 77 string quintet, for two violins, viola, cello and bass. There is a good recording by a Czech group called The Anton Dvorak Quintet, which I found on spotify ages ago. Here






If anyone knows more about the group I'd be interested, because they're exceptional.

I listened to Theraps last night, someone on YouTube, I think it is a masterpiece!


----------



## GodNickSatan

I listened to the Dvorak quintet last night and really liked it. Thank you.


----------



## jegreenwood

I would look at the  Edgar Meyer catalog. A rather large range of music there, including, but not limited to classical.


----------



## Pugg

Schubert's Trout quintet has a double bass :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just rediscovered another one - Duo for bassoon and db, a witty little miniature by Albert Roussel from 1925.


----------

